# Honda HRA214 hard to pull start.



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am working on a Honda HRA214 push mower that one of my neighbors gave me. After cleaning the carb it runs perfect but only starts if you hold the blade engagement on. If you try to start it normaly it pulls over hard like there is some kind of brake engaged. I dis-assembled the blade clutch system and could find nothing wrong, but i do have very limited experience with Honda's Can anyone offer some advice as for what to check?

Engine model GXV120


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

More then likely the driven disc of the blade clutch assembly has sufficient wear on the friction material of the brake to cause the problem you describe. 

When you disengage the blade clutch, springs rotate the outer ring and push down on the disc, this applies the brake and is supposed to disengage the disk from the engine so the blade will stop. 

If there is enough wear on the material bonded to the disk it does not push the disc down far enough to fully disengage the drive plate attached to the crankshaft, so you have the engine and brake pretty much working at the same time. When you engage the clutch the brake is released all the way and so there is no drag.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=62872&stc=1&d=1216158845
BBC_214.pdf


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks 30year, the friction plate its about $60 according to jacksmallengines so Ill probably end up parting this one out. Have a good one!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Justin,
PM me about this part.


----------



## Dan10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but can the brake be removed?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

double posted again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's strange, I posted on this thread, but it disappeared. It happened on another thread, and when I posted again, they both showed up. Hmmm. Well here goes.

Yes, there are ways to remove the brake, but honestly it would probably be easier to fix. You can always just tie the control down in the engaged position as the problem only affects the unit when the blade is disengaged. Just remember if you do this, the blade will always be turning when the engine is turning.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Something is going on when I try to post on here. I don't know if it's only me having issues or not. I tried to PM hankster, but my message disappeared, so I don't know if it went through or not. I tried to start a thread about it, but I got an error message saying it was too short, even though it was a paragraph or so long. I wonder if this will come up, let's see.


----------

